# Forgot password on Moultrie M990i



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

This is frustrating. I bought this camera this past spring. Apparently I set up a 5 digit code to get into it. 
I cannot for the life of me figure out what 5 digits I could have used. I've tried them all that I can think of. 
Is there anyway to do a hard factory reset or something?


----------



## Horns and Hides (Jun 24, 2013)

mine isnt a 990 but if you remove the battery tray there may be a reset button behind it you can hold in for at least 30 seconds or something like that...might do the trick think there maybe some info on their website too


----------



## _rj_ (May 23, 2014)

This could be interesting. We could all put our guesses up see who wins. My guess: 99011


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

12345
54321
00001
80085


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)

When you were first setting up the camera you make have hit OK on the password screen. If you still have your book it will give you the default code in there. Also moultrie's customerservice can talk you through unlocking it if you did set a personalized code. I do believe the default code is 12345 or however many digits it is.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well the default code is 00000. That doesn't work. I guess I'll call Moultrie tomorrow. Sure hope I don't have to send it in.


----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

Kind of defeats the purpose of having a code loc if you can reset it. Make it easy for a thief to steal it and put in their own code.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes. But there still needs to be a way. Every electronic can be broken into. They're not fool proof.


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it says in the book moultrie CS can walk you through unlocking it


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok. Cool. Thanks. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

I just looked in my booklet to see if there was a trouble shooting section with this problem it in, nothing there. Moultrie should be able to help you out. Next time, use the first five of your SSN......It's kind of hard to forget that.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I actually was SURE that's what I used. I use it for everything. But it didn't work.


----------



## highoctane (Dec 8, 2008)

In a day and age of "passwords" for everything, this is why you should write down things like this....I hope you get it figured out..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I have 3 pages of word . doc for paswwords.


----------



## Sully boy (Jan 27, 2014)

I have moultrie's ' ' will not use password because I herd of being locked out of ur own camera ?


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope this can help... See page 9 Security Code section or call 1-800-653-3334
It does say that they may charge...

http://www.mackspw.com/PDF/M-99Oi.pdf


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Unless things have changed i have bad news for ya... Same thing happened to me i accidentally put in a unwanted code and it set. Called cs and they said only thing was to send it in... And pay $25 for them to reset it.. Thats bs if you ask me.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

trkyslr said:


> Unless things have changed i have bad news for ya... Same thing happened to me i accidentally put in a unwanted code and it set. Called cs and they said only thing was to send it in... And pay $25 for them to reset it.. Thats bs if you ask me.


Well, that's the only way to have a safe device...if anyone can reset it, then it isn't a password...and someone has to spend time to probably plug it into a firmware reset PC to restore it...sucks, but that's what you would want...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well ill be a Moultrie purchaser for my next camera for sure. I called and the nice lady promptly had me push a few sequence of buttons. It displays a code which I gave her. She read me my password that I put in the spring. Freaking slick. 
And it was obvious what it was once she gave it to me. 
Don't ask me how they can pull this off but they did.


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

That's good to know and kind of cool. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bowmengwh (Dec 29, 2015)

if you register the camera or have receipt call customer support they will allowed you to reset password.
If you have none you r out luck,mount the camera as prop on a tree


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

What i have not figured out us how they were able to tell me MY password over the phone. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

Passwords on these cams are jokes. If my cam gets stolen the theif just has to call the company to get it reset. That's a real deterant.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know. I did register my camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

